# what if my kids are in an accident



## weezix (Feb 5, 2009)

this might be the panic of having baby #6 that's making me worry but what if my kids were in an accident??

their father lives over 2 hours away, so every other weekend they travel back and forth (mostly with him as i don't meet half way). now that winter is approaching i'm getting a little nervous with all the driving. we had a 4x4 last year so i felt a little safer at least for our portion of the drive, but now none of us have a 4x4.

IF he were to get in an accident...how would anyone know to notify me? I'm pretty sure I would not be the first on the list of people for his parents to call (i can almost guarantee they would claim they didn't have my phone number). this goes visa versa too...if I were to be in an accident, would the kids' father be contacted first?

is there some sort of program or something i could do? i've thought of putting emergency information in their suitcases. i don't know WHY i'm SO worried about this lately. i live in a very small town and we've had a few accidental deaths in town this year so maybe that's why i worry so much.

i'm in canada so i dont know if that makes a difference to if there is a program or something available to make sure that kids have their emergency contact info available somewhere.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

I don't know about a system for emergency contact. I don't think putting contact information on the suit cases necessarily bad. How old are they? Would a prepaid phone that they could use help calm your nerves?


----------



## weezix (Feb 5, 2009)

my oldest is just turning 5, so they are really too young to call me.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

At seatchecks, I give parents stickers to put on the carseats. There's a place for name, emergency contact, etc. My stickers say "North Carolina" on them or I'd offer to send you some, but you could make yours or call the police department to see if they have any (the advantage to an "official" sticker is that the emergency responders recognize it quickly).


----------



## walking burp cloth (Feb 19, 2008)

Do you use a cell phone?
There is usually a place at the top of your contacts where you can list your "in Case if Emergency" contacts.


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weezix* 
my oldest is just turning 5, so they are really too young to call me.

My middle child is the same age and he knows my cell phone number and how to use a phone-- they are working on it at school with the kids who don't know yet.
Our Radian carseat has an attached child info tag which I think is a good idea-- you could make them for your carseats.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weezix* 
my oldest is just turning 5, so they are really too young to call me.

You are greatly under estimating your child's ability. He should be able to call you by now. Teach him his phone number and how to use the phone.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

Does your ex carry copies (or originals) of your kid's health care cards? He should, regardless.

Really, worst case scenario they can probably go through the billing information from their health records, contact your doctor, and then get your contact info.

Or, since it will be winter, you could put your info on index cards and stick them into a pocket on their jackets. Even if your kids can't remember your phone number,they can probably remember where their card is.


----------



## weezix (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmom* 
You are greatly under estimating your child's ability. He should be able to call you by now. Teach him his phone number and how to use the phone.

Oh I don't mean She CANT call....Actually dd is very smart when it comes to Technology. I mean that imo, she is too young to be carrying a cell phone and using it properly. I wouldn't think it would be up to the child to contact the parents anyway. I'm talking...if their dad who was driving was hurt and they couldn't ask him who to contact about the children, what would happen? I'm sure I would get notified at some point. Perhaps I should talk to him about a plan so I know HE has the info on him.

I do like the idea of having a card in their Jackets or attached to their carseat somehow.

We also need to work on phone numbers. Just as dd learned our phone number they switched us to 10 digit dialing and she doesn't quite understand that we have to add in the area code now first. So we have to teach her all over again.


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm in Canada & I also have the stickers that chickabiddy is talking about. PM me you mailing addy, how many you want, and if you want English or French & I'll mail you some.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

We have "WHALE" stickers but I need to update them, thanks for the reminder. Also, they might check your cell phone and/or wallet so make sure you have him as and "ICE" contacts in your phone and carry a card in your wallet (saying "kids' dad--please contact" etc so they know to contact) and make sure he does the same.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I know that there are patches you can sew into the inside of their jacket. You could put your contact information on those.

The stickers on the car seats are also a good idea.

Making sure that they have your phone number memorized is important too. My 10yo and 7yo both know it, but I'm still working on it with my 5yo and 3yo.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Ah, the note/sticker/tag on the jacket is a great idea.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is a thread on the WHALE emergency stickers. When you order they come in 6 packs, so I have a couple of left overs that I can send you, if you'd like. You can also make your own using luggage tags...you'll see in the other thread.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

Are you and their separated, never married, or divorced?


----------



## MyFullHouse (Apr 23, 2010)

If your ex were hurt, do you know who would be contacted first on his behalf?

In my case, it would be his wife, who I know would immediately contact me (if our son was with him). If ds and I were hurt, my husband would be contacted, and he would certainly contact my ex right away.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Honestly, I would take the precautions that you can (have them memorize the phone number, cards in their pockets, and definitely talk to their dad about it), but at 5 and under, they're ALL going to be asking for you if theres an accident!! So, its going to become necessary to get in touch with you to calm them all down - and someone will figure out how.

Are you listed in the phone book? If so, and your kids know your name (even if they blank on the number or something) your number will be found. Also, on any emergency cards, make sure to put your full name as well, along with your relationship to the children) "I, x,y,z's mother, need to be contacted in case of emergency, my name and telephone number is....."

If your ex would carry an emergency card for the children in his wallet that would be even better - since thats probably where emergency workers would look for contact information. Or if he has your number in his cell phone (labeled something like "childrens mom") they would find that number as well.


----------



## galincognito (Nov 23, 2007)

i bought luggage tags at the dollar store (the kind where the card slides inside the clear plastic front) and made up emergency cards to stick in them. the girls each have their own hanging on their own carseats.


----------



## amyhulen (May 22, 2005)

I keep a printed emergency contact list with all the infromation for DH, Myself, and the kids in the driver side visor of our vehicles. It is all basic information like Names, ages, allergies and of course a list of people to contact should there be an emergency and an adult can't answer questions any medical personel might have. As an added measure you can Make a big red + symbol on the envelope so it is easy to see.

Another thing I did was print up a list of all the local hospitals, directions to them, and the contact #'s for each and gave a copy to every one on our emergency list. That way they aren't scrambling to figure out where we are and how to get to the hospital.


----------



## weezix (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Amy~* 
I'm in Canada & I also have the stickers that chickabiddy is talking about. PM me you mailing addy, how many you want, and if you want English or French & I'll mail you some.

I'm actually not sure HOW to PM you, but I'd need 11 of them! Is there a website I can order them from?

I guess I could also do the luggage tag idea and clip them to the carseats. It makes it easy to update them when necessary. I'm sure I can get luggage tags at the dollar store.


----------



## weezix (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmom* 
Are you and their separated, never married, or divorced?

Their father and I are divorced. I'm remarried. He isn't. I really worry that I can't rely on his family to even contact me in a timely manner in an emergency. I'm sure they would eventually get around to it but I really don't seem them as thinking it's top priority.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyFullHouse* 
If your ex were hurt, do you know who would be contacted first on his behalf?

In my case, it would be his wife, who I know would immediately contact me (if our son was with him). If ds and I were hurt, my husband would be contacted, and he would certainly contact my ex right away.

Definitely on our end, DH would definitely call my EX first if anything were to go wrong with the kids. I would imagine that if children's father were to get re-married, it would be the same thing.

Thank you everyone for all the suggestions. I'll look at getting some luggage tags for all the carseats and do up some cards for our wallets. I'll also check to make sure that my phone number is clear who I am in EX's cell phone and I'll change mine so the name that shows up under "Favorites" is more clear. His would be easier to find as he is under my Favorites and the kids have the same last name.


----------

